# Game 64: Minnesota Timberwolves @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* March 16th, 2005 - 8:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Minnesota Timberwolves (33-32) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (48-15) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 96, Timberwolves 82 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*































































Minnesota is almost fully healthy now with the return of Sam Cassell, Eddie Griffin, and Olowokandi last night against Dallas. They're fighting for a playoff spot, so every game counts for them. They should be nice and motivated to play this game. For the Spurs, Parker's status is in question, but I think we should be able to win regardless of whether or not he plays. The bench has to provide some production because Minnesota has some guys on their bench that can change the game. Having Parker would of course improve the depth. Duncan should be nice and rested for this game, and he's going to have to carry this team to victory. Keep Minny off the line and force some TO's and we should be able to take this one. 


Prediction: Spurs 96, Timberwolves 89


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Is Duncan playing for sure?
If so...
Spurs- 96
T-Wolves- 87


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker "probable" for tonight's game:


Spurs notebook: Parker probable; Ginobili not ready  




> The Spurs hope to have at least one of their starting guards on the floor tonight against Minnesota.
> 
> 
> Tony Parker, who missed his first game Monday because of a left quadriceps contusion, was moving better Tuesday and thinks he will be able to play.
> ...




As far as Duncan, it's pretty much assumed he's playing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As far as Duncan, it's pretty much assumed he's playing.


Then give Tony more rest! Duncan should be all we need for this game.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

In the newspaper it said Tony Parker was listed as probable and Manu Ginobili was listed as doubtful.

The T'Wolves are coming off a big high after beating Dallas yesterday at the American Airlines Center. They seemed very energetic with the return of their full roster and capitalized on most of Dallas' mistakes.

We have to limit the number of shots Garnett takes because last night he had a great game, especially in the fourth quarter. I really hope Parker is in the lineup today so that he can put some hands on Cassell who usually kills us from outside.

C'mon Spurs! Minnesota is hungry for a playoff spot. Let's bring them down to the .500 mark again. :biggrin:

Prediction:

Minnesota Timberwolves: 87
San Antonio Spurs: 95


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im pretty excited about this gm it seems to me that the last 20 gms or so are very important and every gm is a must win 4 home court and good seeding.heat are at 50 yes but have 1 more loss so we shall take advantage of this a win everygm we can. looking at the schdule i feel we rely can win every game we have left i pridict 1 loss. so we win tonite
100
87
thats if parker plays if not then its
96
89
either way i pridict a win number 49 yep


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Spurs have been hobbling for past few games with key injuries. I assumed Pops won't forced anything and let the game come to its players. Wolves are fighting for final 8th seed, just like us(Lakers), so I expect them to play with more intensitiy.

If I am the Spurs, I'll let my key players sit this game out. Sure, it's good to have home-court advantage come playoff time but best team win games anywhere. And Spurs are the most complete and best team in the NBA.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think spurs should set there main players down just b/c theyr the stars spurs beileve every 1 equal. thats wut makes them so classy sure tim or parker might get a few benifents but its prob no where near as some other teams in the nba. also spurs still need to win to get back on a rol and chemistry bak like i said earlyer but u do have a good point about the better teams always win excpecally in a 7 gm series


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although Minnesota has vastly underachieved this season, they are a very good team still, and without Parker and Manu we will be vulnerable. The Twolves are very motivated right now, and have played a bit better in their last 7 games(5-2) with losses only to Dallas and Miami. If Sprewell can produce on the offensive end, and Cassell has just a decent game, they can win, as long as KG has his usual night. 

We still have a good chance to win this game, I just think its a matter of motivationg and will. If Parker plays, I would still rather Beno start and play the majority of the minutes, b/c I don't want Parker to be further injured, and I think Beno can have another game like he did. Barry will have to play well again for us to win, as will another big man other than Duncan.

Prediction:
Spurs-93
Twolves-99


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll be going to the game tonight just FYI. It will be the first one on a long while that I've been able to go to. Also, through my Dad's co-worker, I've got tickets for all of the home playoff games, so if game 7 of the NBA Finals is in San Antonio I'll be there. :biggrin:


Anyway, Minny's defense has really stepped up for them, but they've been up-and-down too much this season for me to comfortably say they can beat us in SA.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Also, through my Dad's co-worker, I've got tickets for all of the home playoff games, so if game 7 of the NBA Finals is in San Antonio I'll be there. :biggrin:


You're so lucky! I'll be lucky if I get to go to one playoff game this season


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I know in my head that we should continue to sit guys to get them healthy, but selfishly, I want everyone to play so that we can kick the CRAP out of Minnesota. For some reason, they just get on my nerves.

Anyway, even though they are down this year, they WILL be up for this one, and my only hope is that we will be too. I think we are not giving these guys enough credit, they have sucked this year because of disinterest and bad attitudes, neither of which will come into play against a rival, I would think. They are still talented and this is gonna be a tough game, with or without Tony or Manu or whoever is out.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Can you say whats the latest on Parker when you know it?

Because after last game I took Udrih to my fantasy team thinking that Parker will miss one. But those "probable" reports now have me in big consideration... Every game counts at this point of season so I dont want that 10minutes-Udrih would kill me...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> Can you say whats the latest on Parker when you know it?
> 
> Because after last game I took Udrih to my fantasy team thinking that Parker will miss one. But those "probable" reports now have me in big consideration... Every game counts at this point of season so I dont want that 10minutes-Udrih would kill me...


Lately, they've been waiting till the last minute before a game with these announcements.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm the only one betting for the Spurs today


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i would but i dont no how to bet lol thats why i hav lot of points... spurs doing great there playing like champions i so hope we go to the finals


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs are hitting all of their shots and making it look easy out there. 

San Antonio Spurs: 21
Minnesota Timberwolves: 9


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs are still shooting the lights out. 14/20 FGs! :eek8:

Tony Parker even made the halfcourt shot right after the buzzer sounded. 

Minnesota Timberwolves: 18
San Antonio Spurs: 32

End of the 1st Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if we can countiune this we win no doubt this mite be the first sighn that we bak as the fav :biggrin: 32 18 us


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wally Sczerbiak is keeping the T'Wolves close with a three point play.

Minnesota Timberwolves: 24
San Antonio Spurs: 37

2nd Quarter - 9:01 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wally Sczerbiak again penetrates all the way into the lane, gets surrounded by Spurs and somehow finds a way to wiggle out a pass to the open Eddie Griffin. We are not rotating around the perimeter fast enough on defense.

Minnesota Timberwolves: 31
San Antonio Spurs: 38

2nd Quarter - 6:43 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

up by 10 free throw coming for td and duncan is just taken this over hes mad and shown emotion wich is prob going to help us im lovin it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Robert Horry is playing phenomenal. 13 points already and he's made all his three pointers! :clap:

The Spurs are keeping the lead steady even though the T'Wolves are getting some easy offensive rebounds.

Minnesota Timberwolves: 37
San Antonio Spurs: 47

2nd Quarter - 2:23 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nice half 51 39 goo job duncan and horry not bad db and parker either


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Robert Horry's feeling it! Already a season high! Lots of bad calls though. Can't believe they called a foul on Tony/Devin's block!

Half:
Spurs-51
Reffs- 39


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

We made a nice little run at the end there with a couple of steals. Bowen really got in Sczerbiak's head because he got elbowed twice. 

Minnesota Timberwolves: 39
San Antonio Spurs: 51

Halftime


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Tony Parker even made the halfcourt shot right after the buzzer sounded.


It was after the buzzer though wasn't it?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i would but i dont no how to bet lol thats why i hav lot of points... spurs doing great there playing like champions i so hope we go to the finals


Go to "uCash Sportsbook" on the rite side of the page Above "Useful Links". It says "New" in yellow rite next to it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Spurs are starting to pull away again due to more turnovers by the T'Wolves. Sprewell has started making his shots though so let's hope that doesn't continue.

Minnesota Timberwolves: 45
San Antonio Spurs: 60

3rd Quarter - 7:15 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Sprewell still has the hot hands and he is on an absolute tear. Fortunately for us, Horry is still killing the Wolves from beyond the arc. 

Minnesota Timberwolves: 55
San Antonio Spurs: 72

3rd Quarter - 2:10 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Horry is still killing the Wolves from beyond the arc.


No he's not...he stopped the threes a while ago.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Spurs are still cruising along. Double technicals for Bowen and Sczerbiak. Beno was going up for an open layup and Sczerbiak came from behind and knocked him from behind so Beno fell hard. Bowen apparently thought it was intentional (it wasn't but it did look like that at first) so they started talking back at each other.

Minnesota Timberwolves: 57
San Antonio Spurs: 73

End of 3rd Quarter



ezealen said:


> No he's not...he stopped the threes a while ago.


Right as I typed that he had just finished making his 4th.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this game is tight... jus cause we winning and its a blow out lol td tp r bak and now were showing our depth and this is against the wolves very nice i think we can stay on to win this


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> The Spurs are still cruising along. Double technicals for Bowen and Sczerbiak. Beno was going up for an open layup and Sczerbiak came from behind and knocked him from behind so Beno fell hard. Bowen apparently thought it was intentional (it wasn't but it did look like that at first) so they started talking back at each other.
> 
> Minnesota Timberwolves: 57
> San Antonio Spurs: 73
> ...


lol it was intentional. I think you mean flagrant


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The lead is pretty much in control now we just have to keep it. The Wolves are looking very defeated right now. Don't look now though, Sczerbiak just went up for a three point play! :curse:

Minnesota Timberwolves: 61
San Antonio Spurs: 77

4th Quarter - 8:30 Remaining


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

u feel bad for the t-wolves . you know its bad when the refs call your 7 foot center for an offensive foul on a 140 lb scrub flop


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> The lead is pretty much in control now we just have to keep it. The Wolves are looking very defeated right now. Don't look now though, Sczerbiak just went up for a three point play! :curse:
> 
> Minnesota Timberwolves: 61
> San Antonio Spurs: 77
> ...


Aslong as we win by 8 I'm happy :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> u feel bad for the t-wolves . you know its bad when the refs call your 7 foot center for an offensive foul on a 140 lb scrub flop


Make up calls. Thats all I can say.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Make up calls. Thats all I can say.


no candy man is just pathetic , lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> no candy man is just pathetic , lol


lol True


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs and T-Wolves missing two consecutive point blank layups. Timy with a jumper though!


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

There was just an ugly stretch where both teams kept turning it over and then missing layups at the other end. :dead:

Minnesota Timberwolves: 63
San Antonio Spurs: 77

4th Quarter - 5:58 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Parker is looking pretty off tonight. He has gotten plenty of open looks but hasn't been able to drain them. I guess you're allowed to have an off night when you've been pretty consistent for the season. 

Duncan having a great game with 25 points, 14 rebounds, 6 assists, and 5 blocks. Glad to see him taking charge. 

Minnesota Timberwolves: 68
San Antonio Spurs: 85

4th Quarter - 2:45 Remaining


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

A flagrant! That's bull ****!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

89-73 Spurs. Great game by Spurs, can't say the same for the reffs. Season high for Horry! :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Game over. Spurs win and they more than cover the spread! :clap: Unfortunately, I completely forgot to bet on them. 

Tim Duncan and Robert Horry were the difference makers in this game, both contributing solid games. As mentioned before, Tony Parker had an off game so hopefully he will step it up against Charlotte next. Nazi Mohammed had a pretty poor game from what I could tell. He looked very stiff and kept turning it over. I understand that he's injured but I wish Pop would give him some more minutes not in garbage time. I think he really has the potential to be good. 

Minnesota Timberwolves: 73
San Antonio Spurs: 89

Final


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> 89-73 Spurs. Great game by Spurs, can't say the same for the reffs. Season high for Horry! :biggrin:


pricless lol(refs) haha im confident but a little worried on we missed so many close shots but probs we won and won big player of da gm tim duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> pricless lol(refs) haha im confident but a little worried on we missed so many close shots but probs we won and won big player of da gm tim duncan


I'm ganna go with Horry. Best I've seen out of him since his Laker days.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I was the only one to win the bet for the game tonight :biggrin: I made almost 2,000 in bets tonight!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow, we absolutely killed them. Didn't get to see the game, but I'm glad we got a big win. I thought Minnesota woulda given us a tougher test, and possibly won, but this is great. Its good to hear Horry played well, as well as Duncan.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW...is really all I can say...this is the first time in a while that I have seen the Wolves play, and I now believe what everyone has been saying...the T-Wolves are in trouble. I mean, they are just bad.

I never thought I would say this, but Wally Sckeckerkcskerkckebiak is the only one on that team who looks like he gives a crap (not including Mark Madsen, who must be in hell...he looks like the consummate teammate/encourager...not to mention a terrible dancer, but that is another issue). They are going to have to get rid of a lot during the offseason, with everybody being fair game except for KG.

As for us, we did what we were supposed to do, which is as big a sign to me as anything. Nothing like winning a game that you were supposed to, and getting a star healthy in the process.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yay i finally got to see them play! spurs dominated! glad to see parker play too...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> glad to see parker play too...


Got that rite


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I just heard that the Coyote got thrown out of the game for doing a skit that oneof the reffs didn't like. I don't know if it was true, but by the way the officiating was last night I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I just heard that the Coyote got thrown out of the game for doing a skit that oneof the reffs didn't like. I don't know if it was true, but by the way the officiating was last night I wouldn't doubt it.


 ya its truelol on sc it showed him gettting kicked out and the ref said something like he didnt like our mascot.... we got the best one lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya its truelol on sc it showed him gettting kicked out and the ref said something like he didnt like our mascot.... we got the best one lol


I seriously think we have the best mascot in the league. (The worst goes to the sun's gorilla...a gorilla?! wtf?!) How could you not like the coyote?!!?! That old dude is one of the worst reffs I've seen.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Duncan : 9/10 :banana: 
Horry : 8/10
Nesterovic : 8/10
Brown : 7/10
Barry : 6/10
Parker : 5/10
Bowen : 4/10
Mohammed : 4/10
Udrih : 4/10


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: my ratings*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Duncan : 9/10 :banana:
> Horry : 8/10
> Nesterovic : 8/10
> Brown : 7/10
> ...


8/10 for Horry :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: my ratings*

I went to the game last night, and although we won rather easily, I wasn't greatly impressed. Realistically we could have beat them by 30 points, but I know I'm selfish. 



Duncan had a great game statistically, but he could have had an even better game had he not given up there at the end. Again, I'm selfish. Duncan could have had 35 if he wouldn't have passed up so many shots. 


Minnesota's not anywhere near the same level as us, simple as that. It didn't take this game to know that, but for the people who thought they could beat us, they should have known that. We've got one more game against them in Minnesota the last game of the season, so that should be fun.


----------

